# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Koriander - ?????

## Enrico

Koriander - ?????

----------


## schiene

ist das Koriander???wenn ja haben wir viel davon im Garten!!

----------


## Enrico

Ich würde sagen nein, ist was anderes, ham wir auch im Garten, wird aber nicht so gern genommen wie Koriander. Sawee bringt gerade die Kleine ins Bett, dann frag ich se mal...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Schiene
sieht aus wie Türkenpetersilie   ::  
also Glattblattpertsilie

könnte aber auch eine Art Sellerie sein
und die kommt bei uns in - Pat Pu Ponkolie
 ( Curry mit Krebsen, Krabben gehen auch )
übrigends eins meiner Lieblingsgerichte neben - Tom Ka Gei -

----------


## Enrico

Also, Sawee hat geguggt, ist kein Koriander, ist Kün schai, was immer das ist. Finden es in keinem Buch...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hier siehst du was ich mit - so 'ner Art Sellerie - Thai Sellerie - meine
hat jede Thai im Garten die gerne kocht

http://www.thailandinformation.de/thai- ... ctures.htm

----------


## wein4tler

Es könnte aber auch Liebstöckl sein. Wird für Suppe und Kartoffelsalat gerne verwendet.

----------


## Greenhorn

Kün schai=Liebstöckl,Maggikraut, Badkraut, Gichtstock, Labstock, Leberstockkraut, Liebrohr, Lieberstöckel, Luststecken, Luststöckl, Sauerkrautwurzel, Sipe
http://www.zauber-pflanzen.de/levistic.htm
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, da haste ja das richtige Kräutlein in Deinem Garten. Das hilft dem Vater auf die Mutter.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Liebstöckel > _Levisticum officinale Koch_
Khün Chai > Sellerie  > _Apium graveolens L._


...und das im  Koriander - ????? > _Coriandrum sativum L._ Fred

Abba schön langsam kommen wir der sache näher!!!   ::

----------


## Enrico

Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den rosa und den braunen Koriandersamen? Die rosanen versuch ich schon seit Jahren, die wollen einfach nicht. Die braunen gabs nie Probleme  ::   ::

----------


## Erich

> Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den rosa und den braunen Koriandersamen? Die rosanen versuch ich schon seit Jahren, die wollen einfach nicht. Die braunen gabs nie Probleme


Rosa ist gebeiztes Saatgut

----------


## Enrico

> Rosa ist gebeiztes Saatgut


Für was issen das gut? Bei mir geht das immer nie auf, warum auch immer  ::

----------


## Erich

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beizen_...anzenschutz%29

War vielleicht gar keine Beize, sondern nur eine farbliche Kennzeichnung, dass der Samen zu alt ist und nicht mehr aufgeht  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, warum lässt Du nicht einen Teil des Korianders zur Blüte und Sammenbildung kommen. Bei uns im Garten samt er sich dadurch selber aus und wir brauchen keinen zusätzlich aussamen.

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico, warum lässt Du nicht einen Teil des Korianders zur Blüte und Sammenbildung kommen. Bei uns im Garten samt er sich dadurch selber aus und wir brauchen keinen zusätzlich aussamen.


Das frag mal Sawee warum es nicht ein Pflänzchen es schafft jemals zu blühen   ::

----------


## walter

Hat jemand ein Ahnung für was Thaibasilikum in der Thaiküche gut ist und ob es problematisch ist dieses im Balkonkasten zu züchten? 

Ist Thaibasilikum über eine Basilikumsorte?

Bringt es überhaupt was Koriander, Frühlingszwiebel, etc. im Balkonklasten zu züchten. Ich sehe es ja bei meiner Frau. Wenn sie kocht braucht sie bestimmt die ganze Ernte an Koriander für ein Gericht. Da macht es für mich eher Sinn im Asiamarkt Koriander zu besorgen und die Kästen lieber für Lavendel, Liebstöckl, Petersilie, Basilikum (mediterran) und Schnittlauch zu reservieren. 

Was denkt ihr?  

Gruß von der Dachterrasse

----------


## Enrico

Was die wechfuttern, macht es denk ich mal keinen Sinn das nur in Balkonkästen zu züchten. Das ist dann wirklich 3 Wochen Arbeit für eine Mahlzeit   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Koriander nimmt man eigendlich nur zum würzen
also klein hacken, drüber streuen

----------


## Enrico

Oder man ist es als Gemüse zum Fleisch, oder macht reichlich in Suppen   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Holde isst auch die breite Palette an Kräutern zum Thai-Essen dazu. Habe ihr vorgeschlagen sie kann gerne die Wiese im Garten abweiden, dann spare ich mir das Rasenmähen. Sie meinte aber, sie sei keine Kuh.  ::

----------


## Erich

> Hat jemand ein Ahnung für was Thaibasilikum in der Thaiküche gut ist und ob es problematisch ist dieses im Balkonkasten zu züchten? 
> 
> Ist Thaibasilikum über eine Basilikumsorte?


Wir haben drei Sorten Basilikumsamen mitgebracht letztes mal:

Holy Basil: zum kochen von ??? (schon mal gegessen, aber ne deutsche Bezeichnung fällt uns grade nicht ein)

Sweet Basil: zum kochen von z.B. grünem Curry (lecker!)

Hairy Basil: auch irgendwas mit Curry  :: 

"Thaibasilikum" haben wir nicht. Kommt die Tage alles in den Garten - mal sehen, was davon hier aufgeht

----------

